# Basque: Zorionak zuri



## bellota_2601

Alguien me podría decir qué significa *Soriona Suri* y qué idioma es?

Muchas gracias


----------



## UUBiker

Doesn't Tom Cruise have a child named "Suri?"  I thought it was Hebrew.


----------



## sokol

"Suri" indeed could be a name, it's the Jewish version for "Sara", so a girls name (some googling indeed shows: a daughter of Tom Cruise carries this name).

"Suri" as a name also is quite common in India (and probably further east).

But it may be as well not the name "suri"; it's anybody's guess.


----------



## Sowka

Hello 

I think both words are names.. I've just made a google search for the first one, and it appears to be a name, too.


----------



## origumi

sokol said:


> "Suri" indeed could be a name, it's the Jewish version for "Sara"


This requires clarification.

The Hebrew pronounciation of Sara is Sara ("a" as in German or the Latin languages, not the lengthened English "a"). In Yiddish (the Jewish German dialect) Sara is pronounced as Sure (again, read the "s" and the vowels as in the Latin languages, not English "shoor"). Some Hungarian Jews pronounce it Suri - I am not sure whether as part of their Yiddish or Madiar.

The other word in the post, *Soriona*, is not Hebrew.


----------



## ixo

Hi. This is just a guess:

It could be "*z*oriona(k) *z*uri" which means "congratulations/happy birthday to you" in Basque.

_Around 30 years ago, informal investigation suggested that the difference between <z> and <s> was completely gone in all of Bizkaia and in western Gipuzkoa_ (source: buber.net).

^Because of this you sometimes see words beginning with "z" written with an "s" and vice versa.

The "Happy Birthday Song" in Basque goes like this (you know the tune ):

Zorionak zuri,
Zorionak zuri,
Zorionak [name]
Zorionak zuri.


----------



## Sowka

Wow, interesting, thank you!  (And the tune is quite familiar to me  -- just listened to it)


----------



## ixo

No problem! Of course, it might not have anything to do with Basque, but it seems a reasonable possibility.

PS: Zorionak zuri.


----------



## Agró

bellota_2601 said:


> Alguien me podría decir qué significa *Soriona Suri* y qué idioma es?
> 
> Muchas gracias



Estoy casi seguro al 100% de que es vasco, aunque mal escrito, como ya han apuntado:
"Zorionak zuri" (Felicidades).


----------



## bellota_2601

Pues muchas gracias a todos!!!

La verdad pensaba que era eslovaco o algo por el estilo ...


----------



## Luceni

_Zorionak zuri_

Literalmente significa 'felicidades / enhorabuena a ti'. Se usa para el cumpleaños o para cualquier otra situación venturosa.

En vascuence la 'z' se pronuncia como 's' sonora.


----------



## maiteinliverpool

ixo said:


> Hi. This is just a guess:
> 
> It could be "*z*oriona(k) *z*uri" which means "congratulations/happy birthday to you" in Basque.
> 
> _Around 30 years ago, informal investigation suggested that the difference between <z> and <s> was completely gone in all of Bizkaia and in western Gipuzkoa_ (source: buber.net).
> 
> ^Because of this you sometimes see words beginning with "z" written with an "s" and vice versa.
> 
> The "Happy Birthday Song" in Basque goes like this (you know the tune ):
> 
> Zorionak zuri,
> Zorionak zuri,
> Zorionak [name]
> Zorionak zuri.



Exactly.  Zorionak would be "contratulations" and zuri "to you"


----------

